# Poppern im Mittelmeer - Eine Betrachtung



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2016)

Guten Abend werte Mitangler,
Kay hat schon mehrfach versucht, mit mir privat, aber auch im Mittelmeerthread eine Diskussion übers Poppern zu führen. Ich mache jetzt einfach mal einen separaten Thread auf, schreib mal meine Meinung dazu und hoffentlich kommen wir zu einer schönen konstruktiven Diskussion. 

Also als erstes mal das Grundprinzip, das denke ich zwar jedem klar ist, aber man schreibt es lieber einmal zuviel um das ganze abzurunden.
Popper sind klassische Oberflächenköder. Durch ihren Cup erzeugen sie beim schlagen in die Wasseroberfläche ein Plopp Geräusch. Das kann man jetzt vertreten wie man will was es darstellt. Das Springen eines gejagten Fisches, das Fressen eines anderen Räubers an der Oberfläche? 
Fakt ist, dass Popper gegenüber normalen Stickbaits und Wobblern einen starken akustischen Reiz geben und sicher auch eine deutlich stärkere Verwirblung der Wasserobefläche. 

Um sinnvoll Poppern zu können empfiehlt sich eine Rute, die vor allem für größere Popper eine recht steife Spitze hat. Bei ganz kleinen Cups wirkt sich das nicht sonderlich aus, aber je größer der Cup desto mehr schlägt die jedes mal in die Krümmung der Rute investierte Energie sich auf die Anstrengung des Anglers aus. 

Wie führt man Popper im Mittelmeer? 

Nun es gibt verschiedene Führungsstile und jeder sollte seinen eigenen Führungsstil finden. Eines ist jedoch klar, mit Poppern kann man sehr variabel fischen. Deshalb sollte man sich dies auch zu nutze machen wie generell beim Angeln mit Kunstködern und ein bisschen rumprobieren welcher Führungsstil denn nun die Fische wirklich interessiert. 

Es ist prinzipiell möglich den Köder konstant einzukurbeln und durch Schläge in die Rute ein permanentes geploppe zu erzeugen. Es schadet aber auch nicht, wenn man den Popper mal zwischendurch liegen lässt. Nur kurz versteht sich, nicht zig Sekunden lang. Durch die Stärke der Schläge erreicht man natürlich auch nochmal einiges an Variabilität. 

Für meine zuletzt auf Popper gefangenen Palomettas und Kameraden die entwischt sind habe ich einen nicht sehr schnellen, aber sehr variablen Stil gewählt. Worauf ich stets achte ist, dass ich nach dem Auftreffen des Köders schnell die Führung beginne. 
Findet man nun tatsächlich Fische und es taucht der Schwall eines Verfolgers hinter dem Popper auf ist Ruhe bewahren erstmal nicht so einfach, aber ziemlich wichtig. Jetzt ist Konzentration gefragt, der Köder muss nun genau richtig animiert werden. Schafft man dies und es kommt die gewünschte Atacke, dann ist es einfach nur geil. Topwater Strikes sind nunmal der Hammer. 

Wann machen Popper generell Sinn? Machen sie überhaupt Sinn, oder ist es nur eine Modeerscheinung? 
Naja letzteres glaube ich nicht. Ich unterscheide jetzt mal zwischen mehreren Situationen. 
Situation 1: Man hat einen Spot wo oft Fisch ist, der sich aber unerreichbar zwischen Hindernissen, wie bei mir die Käfige, versteckt. Dann macht ein Popper meiner Meinung nach wirklich viel Sinn, ja sogar mehr als ein Stickbait. Denn der extra akustische Reiz lockt den Räuber an. Werfe ich einen Stickbait, dann lockt der nur auf Sicht an. An Spots, wo ich also konkret größere (!) Räuber anlocken möchte, die vielleicht nicht in meiner Wurfweite sind oder nicht direkt in Sichtweite des Köders, dann erfüllt ein Popper diese Aufgabe hervorragend. Ähnlich denke ich, könnte es im Trüben Wasser auch sein. 
Situation 2: Die Räuber stehen tief, bzw es ist auch mal prinzipiell tiefes Wasser vorhanden. Das ist oft der klassische Fall in den Tropen. Dort wird erfolgreich mit Poppern auf GT gefischt. Je größer der Cup, desto tiefer lassen sich Räuber anlocken
Situation 3: An der Oberfläche sind Sardinen o.ä. zu sehen. Kleine Fische werden gejagt. Z.B. Wolfsbarsch, Bonito. Hier macht ein Popper mit größerem Cup jetzt recht wenig Sinn mMn. Prinzipiell muss der Popper natürlich immer auf die Zielspezies angepasst sein. Ein Wolf z.B. wird wohl nie auf einen größeren Popper gehen obwohl er einen 200mm Minnow frisst. 
Hat man die Fische schon gefunden, sollte ein Stickbait oder ein Minnow überlegen sein in seiner Fängigkeit. Denn ein Popper hat nun auch eine Scheuchwirkung auf die gejagten Fische. 
Ein Thunfischpopper in einer Bonitofrenzy ist so ziemlich das schlechteste was man machen kann. 
Situation 4: Jetzt beziehe ich mich auf große Räuber, vor allem BFT. Wenn eine intensive Frenzy da ist, die Fische schnell rauben und konzentriert auf einem Fleckchen, dann ist ein Stickbait einem Popper meiner Erfahrung nach schlichtweg in der Fängigkeit deutlich überlegen. Klar, es gibt Tage da fressen sie alles. Ist im Prinzip ja die ähnliche Situation wie bei 3, der Anlockeffekt des Poppers ist einfach überflüssig, denn die Fische sind ja schon da! 
Situation 5: Man sieht einzelne Thune fressen, nicht konzentriert, ohne Fressrausch oder Futterneid. Wenn ich jetzt ein Stickbait ins blaue Werfe, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass er entdeckt wird. Ein Popper gibt den akustischen Reiz und ordentlich Bewegung. Das hat einen deutlich höheren Radius und ist hier dann wieder erfolgreicher als ein Stick. Ähnlich Situation 1. 

Das sind einfach mal meine persönlichen Gedanken zum Thema. Meinungen, Anregungen, gegensätzliche Erfahrungen, alles ist erwünscht. 

Zu guter letzt noch mein Tackle und ein paar Fangbilder mit Poppern. 
Ich persönlich finde es übrigens hilfreich, wenn man beim Poppern leicht erhöht steht und die Schläge mit der Rute nach unten ausführt. Je näher der Köder, desto relevanter wird letzteres natürlich. 

Auf Palometta, Bluefish und Bernsteinmakrelen (die auf Popper noch nicht geklappt haben bei mir) 
Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs
Shimano Biomaster 4000/5000 SW-XG (hohe Übersetzung ist zum Poppern wichtig!) 
Popper mit durchschnittlichen Cups. Halco Roosta geht noch. Sakura Pulsion TR 135 ist ideal für mich. 
Auf BFT
Major Craft Giant Killing Tuna Casting GKC86
Daiwa Saltiga z6000GT
Popper wie Halco Roosta, Braid Popper Stopper, Popper von Zest, Sebile Splasher soll auch funktionieren. 
Für große Cups ist mir die Rute schon zu weich. Ein TR Ballista Tune 60 lässt sich grad noch führen. 



















Ich habe mich eigentlich erst seit Beginn des Jahres intensiv mit der Popperfischerei auseinandergesetzt. Im Mai der Durchbruch für mich mit mehreren Thunfischbissen auf Popper. 
Dann weiter probiert und jetzt im September und Oktober auch auf andere Spezies richtig gut unterwegs mit Popper. Ich denke es funktioniert sicher nicht immer, das tut ja kaum etwas, aber es kann schon sehr effektiv sein. Besonders gut finde ich, dass man eben auch tatsächlich gut sieht ob Fisch da ist. Selbst wenn sie nicht beißen, man sieht es wenn sie sich für den Köder interessieren. Zum Scouten ist es also auch nicht gerade schlecht! 

Und jetzt in die Tasten, wir wollen Meinungen!


----------



## Salt (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Poppern im Mittelmeer - Eine Betrachtung*

Hey Dario, 

Sehr gut zusammen gefasst und deckt sich auch mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Popper mit möglichst tiefem Cup um möglichst laute Geräusche machen zu können wenn ich will. Ich angle aber auch oft über tiefem Wasser.
Ich würde noch ergänzen das die Lautstärke von Poppern nicht nur in tiefem/trüben Wasser sondern auch bei erhöhter Geräuschkulisse wie Brandung oder Bootslärm vorteile bringen kann. 
Mein Liebling ist der Contact Feed Popper von Tacklehouse, speziell für Little Tunny schlägt er fast jeden anderen Köder.

Und über sogenannte Pencilpopper ist der Übergang zur Stickbaitfischerei ja fließend.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Poppern im Mittelmeer - Eine Betrachtung*

Hallo Jungs danke für die Info bin gespannt ob noch was kommt.

Sehr schön detailliert ausgeführt. Ich werde es wohl auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Poppern im Mittelmeer - Eine Betrachtung*

Sehr schön geschrieben Dario!

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen Nachläufer auf Popper am Mittelmeer... 

Finde Topwater fischen aber generell sehr geil. Auch in der Heimat auf Barsch und Hecht. 
Immer wieder der Wahnsinn wie der Puls steigt, wenn hinter dem Köder eine Bugwelle auftaucht, oder wenn wie aus dem nix, das Wasser explodiert!


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Poppern im Mittelmeer - Eine Betrachtung*



Salt schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ergänzen das die Lautstärke von Poppern nicht nur in tiefem/trüben Wasser sondern auch bei erhöhter Geräuschkulisse wie Brandung oder Bootslärm vorteile bringen kann.



Na gut mit Brandung hab ichs als Bootsangler eher nicht zu tun. Dann gehe ich ja unter |bigeyes

Topwater Strikes sind schon genial! Krass fand ich auch wie oft im Frühjahr Thunfische zum Popper angeschossen kamen und kurz dahinter abgedreht sind. Die sind schon Vorfachscheu bei uns im klaren Wasser.


----------

